# Telsa Model S Catches Fire In Toronto



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

From the article:



> In this particular case, we don’t yet know the precise cause, but have definitively determined that it did not originate in the battery, the charging system, the adapter or the electrical receptacle, as these components were untouched by the fire.”


Wow - with all of that ruled out it sounds like arson! Part of a plot to discredit Tesla?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - with all of that ruled out it sounds like arson! Part of a plot to discredit Tesla?


It was probably his laptop


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

After reading what's happening to the EU's utilities because of of green power . Tesla is a clear problem to oil. Tesla is forcing other auto manufactures into ev's .


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Duncan said:


> It was probably his laptop


You're probably right, but did you have to kill a perfectly good conspiracy theory?


----------

